# I am finally back!



## MidWest (Sep 4, 2015)

It has been a year since I was in the gym and on the forum.  A long hard road/recovery from a fully ruptured Achilles.  I have missed the forums but am very happy to get back into the swing of things.

I spent my first full session in the gym today (legs) and finally feel like I can get back on this horse.  Pic of my lovely scar attached. (sarcasm)


I hope everyone has been well!  

Question: those of you who have recovered from various leg injuries in the past.  My calf on that leg is still very weak compared to the other obviously.  Do you solely focus on this calf until it mirrors the other in size/strength?  I am trying to figure out best way to approach my leg workouts.  I don't want to create any further imbalance.  Thoughts?


Once again, very happy to be back.


Thanks,

MidWest


----------



## MidWest (Sep 4, 2015)

Yes, avoid at all cost.  



OfficerFarva said:


> I seen my buddies get torn out from the sprocket on his dirt bike.  I hope I never go through anything like that lol.


----------



## brazey (Sep 5, 2015)

Welcome...


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 5, 2015)

Welcome back bro. Hope your ankle strengthens up, but at the end of the day we all want to see your cock.


----------



## the_predator (Sep 9, 2015)

Welcome back bro, and I second the cock


----------



## SteroidShopEU (Sep 13, 2015)

Welcome


----------

